# IFTA/HUT for Agriculture



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

So in other threads discussion of UCR, and DOT numbers have come up. Which falls right into other commercial trucking regulations, or rather this time taxes. It has been a recent conversation with some as to whether I need an IFTA (International Fuel Tax Agreement) registration and or HUT (Highway Use Tax) registration. I registered my new truck with Agricultural plates as 100% of it's use is agriculture. After digging thru some websites I come up with a little valuable information.

*NYS IFTA Guide Publication 536 
www.tax.ny.gov/pdf/publications/fuel/pub536.pdf*
page 9 states:
_The following vehicles are also exempt from the New York State fuel
use tax:
• vehicles operating over a rural route and engaged exclusively in the
transportation of United States mail under contract;
• vehicles under the control of any agency or department of the United
States, or any state, county, city, town, or municipality;
• vehicles owned and operated by a farmer exclusively to transport the
farmer’s own agricultural products, pulpwood, or livestock
(including packaged, processed, or manufactured products) that
were originally grown or raised on the farmer’s own farm(s) or
orchards; or to transport farm products from farms contiguous to the
farmer’s own farm(s); or to transport supplies and equipment for use
or consumption on the farmer’s own farm(s);
• vehicles that are properly authorized and used exclusively to
transport household goods; and
• vehicles owned and operated by any fire company or department as
defined in section 3 of the Volunteer Firemen’s Benefit Law._

By the way I read it I am exempt as I am the farmer transporting my agricultural products and live stock when I am hauling my bees from NY to Ga.

*NYS Guide to HUT Publication 538
www.tax.ny.gov/pdf/publications/highway/pub538.pdf*
page 8 states:

_The following vehicles are exempt from the highway use tax:
• Vehicles engaged exclusively in the transportation of United States mail under a contract with the United States Postal Service.
• Vehicles under the control of any agency or department of the United States, or any state, county, city, town, or municipality.
• Vehicles owned and operated by a farmer to transport the farmer’s own agricultural products, pulpwood, or livestock (including packaged, processed, or manufactured products) that were originally grown or raised on the farmer’s own farms or orchards; or in transporting farm products from farms contiguous to the farmer’s own farms; or when used to transport supplies and equipment for use or consumption on the farmer’s own farms.
• Vehicles used exclusively to transport household goods under authority of the New York State or the United States Department of Transportation.
_

Again by the way I read it I am exempt. Now I bring this up because emailed our NYS DOT specialist in Albany NY. I will sum up the email. He stated Im exempt from HUT but have to enroll in IFTA. When I was looking at IFTA book keeping I noticed the exemption and asked him about it. He stated to contact tax folks for clarification but it did appear as though I am again exempt.

It appears NYS beekeepers are exempt from IFTA and HUT however I printed both publications and they will be in my truck with the rest of my paperwork so I can defend my actions with the unknowing enforcement officers while on the highway.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> _The following vehicles are also *exempt from the New York State *fuel use tax:
> _


New York can certainly offer whatever exemptions for agricultural vehicles that it chooses. The hitch comes when you cross the border from New York into another state, you also have to comply with fuel tax requirements in that other state.

You can either use IFTA, or you can deal with trip permits for each state you travel to/through. For instance, if you go through TN on the way to Georgia:


> *72-Hour Trip Permit
> *An IRP 72-Hour trip permit is required prior to entering a jurisdiction for any vehicle having a registration, but not registered or apportioned for a particular jurisdiction. This permit allows both inter or intra movement in Tennessee.
> 
> http://www.tn.gov/revenue/motorcarrier/tripfuelusepermit.shtml


How many states are you going to drive through between NY and GA?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

So, can we use off road fuel? Since it is untaxed?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The first couple of times they catch you its a $10 per gallon fine, for the maximum capacity of your tank(s) with a minimum of $1000. If you are dumb enough to get caught more than twice, you may be the winner of an all-expense paid vacation at the exclusive _Cross Bar Hotel_!


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

i was wondering about IFTA, but didnt know about HUT. what is that for? Also 1 more question, since we have DOT numbers, where are you guys registered for random drug testing? do you just pay a yearly fee?


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

HUT or Highway Use Tax in NYS is for any registered vehicle over 18000 lbs.

So if NYS says we are exempt from HUT and IFTA then wouldn't all other participating states recognize our exemptions being these are federal programs that are administered individually by the states?


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> So, can we use off road fuel? Since it is untaxed?


Why couldn't you bulk buy your on road fuel and use ST125 form to avoid tax from the fuel dealer that delivers?


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

BMAC said:


> • vehicles owned and operated by a farmer exclusively to transport the
> farmer’s own agricultural products, pulpwood, or livestock
> (including packaged, processed, or manufactured products) that
> were originally grown or raised on the farmer’s own farm(s) or <---- You don't have any yards on property you don't own?
> ...


my guess is they use this wording for a specific reason, If I was a cop, I would ticket you and let you prove in court that all your bees came from your own land.
This whole mess would make more sense if the Federal rules won and overrode all other rules. as to the dye, the farmer's I pollinated for had two tanks of fuel, one dyed one not, if the vehicle was going on the road, it used the proper fuel or they said they would get fined even if they had agricultural plates.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

from the st-125 form

You cannot use this form to purchase motor fuel (gasoline) or diesel motor fuel exempt from tax (see Note below).

Note: You cannot use this form to purchase motor fuel (gasoline) or diesel motor fuel exempt from tax. Use
Form FT-1004, Certificate for Purchases of Non-Highway Diesel Motor Fuel or Residual Petroleum Product for Farmers
and Commercial Horse Boarding Operations, for certain purchases of diesel motor fuel. Use Form FT-420, Refund
Application for Farmers Purchasing Motor Fuel, to claim a refund of the motor fuel excise tax, the petroleum business tax,
and the state and local sales tax on certain purchases. Use Form FT‑500, Application for Refund of Sales Tax Paid on
Petroleum Products, to claim a refund of sales tax on certain purchases. <---probably would be nice if they clarified certain purchases, and you don't think they are going to make it 
easy, and as radar said, these form's aren't any good out side n.y.:scratch:

more checking you also have to bee careful on the net there are to different forms with different dates, above is from the new form, the old form was more restrictive.
reading other parts of whats restricted and not. here is an example that I'm not sure is the old or new form.

Motor Vehicles: Motor vehicles, trailers, all-terrain vehicles, motorcycles, boats and snowmobiles that are for
use primarily for farm production and/or a commercial horse boarding operation may be exempt from sales
taxes. These vehicles will qualify for the exemption if they are used more than 50% of the time on property < if this is still true you couldn't not pay sales tax on your truck?
actually farmed or used in a horse operation, or in direct travel between properties used in farm production.
Usage is measured in hours of use or miles traveled, whichever the farmer chooses


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

If the above is true about use on property the NYS DMV doesn't communicate this very well with their staff as I did not pay sales tax on my new truck.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

BMAC said:


> If the above is true about use on property the NYS DMV doesn't communicate this very well with their staff as I did not pay sales tax on my new truck.


I didn't pay any on my trailer either, but they didn't ask me any questions, just had me fill out the form, I also asked about agricultural plates, and they told me that I could only use agricultural plates within the state, and you guys are going out of state. I haven't been able to find anything on the dmv or else where about agricultural plates, but farm plates do have a restriction of within 25 miles of the farm. then again, I have never seen any tractors etc with a farm plate on them up here they just seem to go wherever they like.
the above quote about not being able to not pay sales tax was from a different place on the dot web site, and to the best of my knowledge is obsolete, but is still there.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

wildbranch2007 said:


> I also asked about agricultural plates, and they told me that I could only use agricultural plates within the state, and you guys are going out of state.


That too was my concern when I registered my truck and asked them if I was allowed to drive out of state with Ag plates. The person in charge of the local DMV for Montgomery County told me driving outside the state with Ag plates is fine. Its the Farm tags that you can only drive around the farm. Apparently training our DMV folks is fairly poor in NYS.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

I have found what looks like a good list of what is required and not required, problem is I can't find it in ny, this is from some layers in Mass. as of 2012

http://www.massagent.com/info/MCChart2009final.pdf

best I can see, I can use either one of my trailers for my own use with no problem, but I can't haul any bee equipment with either one. but I can buy a new truck with a lift gate and haul bees and equipment to my hearts content within the state or outside the state as long as the truck has a gross under 10,001 lbs. Truly makes no sense to me that I can use the trailers to haul the same weight as long as its not bee equipment. I have a bee meeting tonight, hope some of the members that have enough hives to use trailers and larger trucks are their. I did ask my brother what they were getting all the lawn care people for and this was what it was for. they stopped all that were pulling trailers, got them for no dot, no sign, no fire estinguisher, wheel blocks, and triangles. thats why the above co. of lawyers created the above document.


----------



## funwithbees (Mar 27, 2010)

BMAC said:


> That too was my concern when I registered my truck and asked them if I was allowed to drive out of state with Ag plates. The person in charge of the local DMV for Montgomery County told me driving outside the state with Ag plates is fine. Its the Farm tags that you can only drive around the farm. Apparently training our DMV folks is fairly poor in NYS.


Interesting thread. I run a 3500 with a 12000 GVW.I have NYS ag plates and a NY -US DOT #.According to the a state trooper that does the DOT checkshere in central NY-I can run intrastate only, and am required to have a fire ext. and reflector triangles.
Its like pulling teeth trying to get the right answers from almost everybody. The DOT calls me and wants to know about a medical card-regularly!-Not required in ny for ag plates. I tell them I have ag plates-they say, so you have farm plates-I tell them farm plates are different. The local DMV does not know anything, or at least gives you the wrong answers and refers you to DOT.
It would be real nice if our govt got its act together. This should not be so difficult. maybe they should just set up a toll booth,instead of writing all the tickets.:ws:


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Im glad DOT dont bother me that much. They already have the toll booths on I90. Our government really should get their $h!t together and actually train their folks. It should not be this difficult to get the correct answers. Im going to carry the publications with me pointing out about HUT and IFTA exemptions and plea my case on the side of the road if need be.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

ok I finally got one, but it doesn't cover agricultural plates.
http://www.glspermits.com/nysdot_nysdotnumber_nysdotregistration_nysdotauthority

the section that should bee for beeks, among parts of others

NYS DOT / NYSDOT not required for crossing tate ines as a Private Carrier hauling your own products: If you cross state lines as a Private Carrier hauling your own products, you will need a USDOT number and will be subject to the Unified Carrier Registration (UCR) process. But you will not need to register for ICC Authority, MC Authority, DOT Authority or Trucking Authority (they all mean the same thing). If the vehicle crossing state lines has a Gross Weight of 26,000-lbs or less and has 2 axles, you will not be required to register for an IRP license plate, nor for IFTA fuel tax. If the truck crossing state lines has 3 axles or more with a Gross Weight of 10,001-lbs or higher, or is pulling a trailer, you will be required to register for an IRP license plate and for the IFTA fuel tax with the state and for the Unified Carrier Registration (UCR) process. If the truck or truck and trailer combination / semi-tractor and trailer weigh 26,001-lbs or more crossing state lines, you will need to register with New York State for both an IRP License plate and for IFTA fuel tax and for the Unified Carrier Registration (UCR) process. If you are crossing state lines as a Private carrier in a vehicle with a Gross Vehicle Weight Rating of 10,001-lbs or greater, or a vehicle pulling a trailer where the Gross Combined Vehicle Weight Ratings are 10,001-lbs or greater, you will be subject to a New Carrier Entrant Safety Audit. If you are both crossing state lines with loads and picking up and delivering loads inside New York without crossing state lines with these loads, you may need to register for a NYS DOT / NYSDOT


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Mike that website is a commercial website and I bet those folks are trying to make money off anyone and everyone they can. Maybe they are trying to sell us a service that not all of us need.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

BMAC said:


> Mike that website is a commercial website and I bet those folks are trying to make money off anyone and everyone they can. Maybe they are trying to sell us a service that not all of us need.


you may be correct but the information at least is readable and orderly and seems to make sense, and may even be correct. not sure how I got sent there except it was from the ny dot site. I will put this with the site from mass and see how it compares. I only pull the trailer twice a year and have all winter to decide what to do. Easiest for me, I'm going to just cut down to the max of my pickup and that is all the honey I will deliver. I have other outlets for the rest of the honey. I wonder how all they guys that are delivering packages and nucs are going to fair when one of the states decides its an easy way to make some money. only think that drives me crazy is I just bought a new trailer last year, haven't even started depreciating it yet


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

I know its a black hole....... I am still moving forward since I have already started the ball rolling. I have several calls into insurance companies, re- bigger truck coverage. I will be ok this spring, but sooner or later I'm either going to have to pay someone to haul, or I'm going up in size and haul my own.

I contacted a Fed DOT supervisor I know and have worked with, and I am trying to get a list of what is needed. I'm tired of not knowing, so I want a definitive answer in writing from a decision maker. I might as well use my contacts on the job to get the proper answers. 

One answer I havent gotten is the random Drug tests? do any of you participate in a program or are we exempt?:scratch:


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

As a BCD CDL holder I get random pea and breath tested. Those clean nurses always look at the "stinky" beekeeper a little strange.

Crazy Roland


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Mike and Brian,
Do you have "Not For Hire" on the side of your trucks?
Do you have the NET Weight and the GVWR printed on the side of your trucks?


----------



## borada bee doc (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow, page 2 and still clear as mud! I have had similar experiences dealing with these folks. Here is a quote from Wikipedia about IFTA. Hope this is helpful.

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"The International Fuel Tax Agreement (or IFTA) is an agreement between the lower 48 states of the United States and the Canadian provinces, to simplify the reporting of fuel use by motor carriers that operate in more than one jurisdiction. Alaska, Hawaii, and the Canadian territories do not participate. An operating carrier with IFTA receives an IFTA license and two decals for each qualifying vehicle it operates. The carrier files a quarterly fuel tax report. This report is used to determine the net tax or refund due and to redistribute taxes from collecting states to states that it is due.

This tax is required for motor vehicles used, designed, or maintained for transportation of persons or property and:

Having two axles and a gross vehicle weight rating or registered gross vehicle weight in excess of 26,000 pounds, and/or
Having three or more axles regardless of weight, and/or
Is used in combination, when the weight of such combination exceeds 26,000 pounds gross vehicle or registered gross vehicle weight.[1]
Exceptions exist for Recreational Vehicles (such as motor homes, pickup trucks with attached campers, and buses when used exclusively for personal pleasure by an individual)[2]. Some states have their own exemptions [3] that often apply to farm vehicles or government vehicles."

Basically, this is saying that a 2 axle truck or 2 axle truck with trailer with GVW less than 26,000 pounds is exempt from IFTA.


----------



## borada bee doc (Feb 6, 2010)

BMAC, are you planning to drive with farm plates from New York to Georgia? I don't know about your East Coast rules but the FEDs state that use is only for within 150 statute (not air) miles from the farm. You may need a temporary permit to operate at greater distances. I discussed this with the Oregon DOT stating that I had multiple farm locations (each individual leased bee yard). I was told that as long as I was within 150 miles of any of these locations, I was OK. This was for intrastate, not interstate, however.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

He has AG plates, not Farm Plates. AG plates can go anywhere any other Commercial Plate can go.


----------



## borada bee doc (Feb 6, 2010)

OK, now that the issues have been clarified, who knows how to apply the MAP-21 amendments that exempt farm vehicles from:

Section 32934: 
Section 32934 provides a statutory exemption from most of the FMCSRs, including those 
pertaining to commercial driver’s licenses (CDL) and driver physical qualifications 
(medical) requirements, for the operation of “covered farm vehicles” by farm and ranch 
operators, their employees, and certain other specified individuals under specific 
circumstances. The operation of “covered farm vehicles” is exempt from: 
 49 CFR Part 383: Commercial Driver’s License Standards; Requirements and 
Penalties 
 49 CFR Part 382: Controlled Substances and Alcohol Use and Testing 
 49 CFR Part 391: Subpart E: Physical Qualifications and Examinations 
 49 CFR Part 395: Hours of Service 
 49 CFR Part 396: Inspection, Repair and Maintenance

Here is a link to this publication which became effective 10/1/12:

http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/documents/MAP-21/MAP-21-Agricultural-Exemptions-FAQs-09-26-2012.pdf

Well, now I am really confused! "I think therefore my head hurts".


----------



## borada bee doc (Feb 6, 2010)

Mark, Oregon calls its agricultural vehicle plates a farm plate which allows limited range of travel. Does New York have a farm plate or only an Ag plate? Sorry if this is off topic but I, too, am trying to figure out the system.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> Mike and Brian,
> Do you have "Not For Hire" on the side of your trucks?
> Do you have the NET Weight and the GVWR printed on the side of your trucks?


I have nothing since #1 I had never heard of it #2 I only have a 2500, so only get affected now when I pull my trailer with bee equipment in it. It's not worth the problems to me, I use the trailer only to move honey, so I'm going to dump the trailer, restrict the amount of honey I sell out of state to what I can put in the truck and my customers are not going to be happy. by the way got my response from the ny dot, not worth the time I put into the question as they answered none of the questions, just attached a form for the dot #.
I'm working up a email to send to the two bee clubs I belong to, so that they are aware of the restrictions, I don't think it will affect many though.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

borada bee doc said:


> Mark, Oregon calls its agricultural vehicle plates a farm plate which allows limited range of travel. Does New York have a farm plate or only an Ag plate? Sorry if this is off topic but I, too, am trying to figure out the system.


We have Farm Plates and Agricultural Plates and Commercial Plates and noncommercial plates. Agricultural Plates are a form of Commercial Plates. 

When they first came out the first two characters on the plate were "AG" and the word "Agricultural" printed across the top where the word "Commercial" usually is. The next years plates started w/ "GR". I haven't seen an "RI" yet. So maybe they have stopped issuing new plates or discontinued what seemed to be a pattern.

There's also a "LIVERY" Plate for limos and Taxis.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

wildbranch2007 said:


> restrict the amount of honey I sell out of state to what I can put in the truck and my customers are not going to be happy.


Raise your prices and make that trip more profitable. I would think that hauling the trailer would be worth doing. Chances are you won't get bothered.

What's the GVWR on your 2500? That's a pickup, right?


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

scokat said:


> One answer I havent gotten is the random Drug tests? do any of you participate in a program or are we exempt?:scratch:


That was a question I asked the DOT specialist in Albany. His answer is yes because the both of us have CDLs we do need to enroll in a random drug and alcohol testing program.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Mike and Brian,
> Do you have "Not For Hire" on the side of your trucks?
> Do you have the NET Weight and the GVWR printed on the side of your trucks?


I dont have anything on my new truck. Not even my DOT number yet. On my F450 I only have my DOT name and number on the doors. Is there a requirement for GVWR painted on side of truck? I never found anything requiring it.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

wildbranch2007 said:


> I only have a 2500, so only get affected now when I pull my trailer with bee equipment in it.


I wouldnt worry about it if I were you. I pulled my triaxle gooseneck with 144 colonies on it from Crocket Tx to Albany NY with my F250 and never once pulled into a weigh station and never once was bothered on the highways. I think they look harder at the dualies that are running the roads than SRW trucks.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

BMAC said:


> His answer is yes because the both of us have CDLs we do need to enroll in a random drug and alcohol testing program.


Is that what qualifies or obligates one to random drug test? Having a CDL? I have avoided getting a CDL. Never found that I really needed one the way I do things. Random drugs test requirement is one more reason to set things up to avoid the need of a CDL. Not that I have a drug or alcohol problem.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Nobody hinted you have a drug or alcohol problem.opcorn: 

I believe holding a CDL is that particular reason for drug and alcohol testing. However I would think those who only haul their own stuff would be exempt, and I would think peeing in a bottle for medical card would be good enough of a testing as well.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> Chances are you won't get bothered.
> 
> What's the GVWR on your 2500? That's a pickup, right?


my gvwr is 9000lbs, I can put 2900 lbs in the back with a half tank of fuel and I usually make two trips a year. Since the price of honey is alot higher there than here I already do well but they keep increasing the amount they buy(not a bad thing). as to the won't get bothered, as my brother said, your ok until something goes wrong and then it will all hit the fan, I try to stay as legal as I can.
the nice part about sitting in my deer stand I usually can work things out. did that this morning, only works for the below 26,000 lbs people. Since I can use the truck and trailer only on non commercial trips and up to the combined gvwr of both vehicles I know this will work. I passed this by the wife, I can't drive the vehicle and she can't drive the vehicle because we both sell honey. So I asked her if she would mind if I got a girl friend on the side, she said no problem, were to old to worry about it. Now if I load the truck and trailer, my girlfriend can drive it to Mass. since its her own personnel supply of honey for the year, she's not commercial.
then I started remembering things way back in the deep dark memories, girlfriends like to be wined and dinned and given gifts. Just saw my doc. yesterday and he frowns on wine and dinning. Plus the costs would out way what the savings would be, so I will have to do a cost/benefit study b/4 jumping in feet first.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

someone from the bee club who works for the dot gave me the state police officer in charge of this stuff for the DOT and just talked to him.
he gave me a site that he says will answer most questions. www.oscar.ny.gov doesn't anwer all the questions but some.
what he said.
has been around for a long time, DMV is not required to let you know.
for a pickup and trailer doing commercial work over 10,001lb. he defined commercial is you file income on your taxes, I guess if you don't file you are ok.
you need the dot #
you need the gvw,the legal name, and the dot #, can be on removable signage.
only have to get normal safety inspections done on both
for intrastate no medical certificate, for interstate you must carry the medical certificate.
must carry fire extinguisher in the cab, three florescent triangles, and replacement fuses for every fuse in the truck.
all the normal stuff all lights, brakes etc must be working.
if the combined weight is over 18,000lbs you must get a HUT #. I forget to ask for BMAC if agricultural plates are excempt.
In N.Y. when you have the sinage on the truck, you must stop at all weight stations, he laughed even when you have bees on.
I didn't ask about log books etc as I don't need a cdl at this weight level.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Im not inclined to do any further research into it. I will argue it if they try and ticket me and I will show them the NYS documentation stating Im exempt. If I get a ticket that I cant fight in court I will let yall know.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

BMAC said:


> Im not inclined to do any further research into it. I will argue it if they try and ticket me and I will show them the NYS documentation stating Im exempt. If I get a ticket that I cant fight in court I will let yall know.


I just got a second email from the DOT person in our bee club, I asked him about the agricultural plate exemption. I will let you know what he says.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

BMAC said:


> *NYS IFTA Guide Publication 536
> www.tax.ny.gov/pdf/publications/fuel/pub536.pdf*
> page 9 states:
> _The following vehicles are also exempt from the New York State fuel
> ...


since I'm still going around in circles I ended back here. You "may" be right in that you don't have to pay it in N.Y. but this is also included in the doc.

Exempt vehicles in
New York State
If you have qualified motor vehicles based in New York State that are
exempt from the New York State fuel use tax, you may still want to get
an IFTA license and decals for those vehicles. That way, they may be
operated in other IFTA jurisdictions where they may not be exempt
from fuel use tax. If you do so, you will report and pay the fuel use
taxes due those jurisdictions to New York State (as your base
jurisdiction), and we will forward those taxes to the other IFTA
jurisdictions. <----so if other states don't exempt ag plates you still need the IFTA


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey now thats fairly interesting Mike. Thanks. So maybe its worthwhile after all to go thru that headache!


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm still trying to find where either N.Y lists the states you can drive in with ag plates all I can find is (for ag plates no distance), or someone else outside of new england and nj say they are legal in their state. I'm still waiting on a DOT person to point me to where it's defined. I did find a very good article on the farm bureau site by Sgt Karl Brenon entitled Farm Equipment (guide only) from 2013 that gives some helpful info and he points you back to the regs like 401-13 but I read the same reg's and don't see anything even listed. good thing I don't have to figure any thing out until I pull the trailer next year.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

well I am going to call some bulk fuel places today and talk to them about tax exemption on road fuel. I guess I dont much care if I have to file and pay IFTA. As little as I actually drive thru states it might be more worth my while to pay the 1 trip pass.


----------

